
Passive Wi-Fi: Bringing Low Power to Wi-Fi Transmissions - sohkamyung
http://passivewifi.cs.washington.edu/
======
AstralStorm
Yes, the range of not great. (30 m) How did it react to multiple access points
in the vicinity? Or noise signals? From what I know that is the main reason
why Wi-Fi or Zigbee or BLE is not passive.

